# IMAF, Inc. Seminar on September 28th



## Brian Johns (Sep 9, 2002)

Information regarding a seminar by Guro Scott VanDerzee, a member of the Board of Directors of the IMAF, Inc. Scott is a fine gentleman and a very good Modern Arnis player. Scott will have people smiling during the seminar.  



Saturday, Sept 28 , 2002 - Sterling Hts, MI 
Featuring: Guro Scott VanDerzee 
Material to be covered: Obstruction Removal, Sinawali Boxing, and Professor Presas Tapi-Tapi. We will be training with smiles on our faces. Also Guro Scott VanDerzee will be doing an evaluation before the seminar.Time: 1:00p.m. - 4:30p.m. 
Location:Sterling Zendo 
5722 15 mile 
Sterling Hts, MI 48093Contact: For further information or flyers please call 586-978-2855 or e-mail Guro69@webtv.net. Fee: $35 in advance; $45 at the door 
Make check payable to: 
Zen Martial Arts 
5722 15 mile rd. 
Sterling Hts, Mi. 48310 Back to Top


----------



## arnisador (Nov 22, 2002)

Can we get a review?


----------

